# [SOLVED] Xen Autostart Problem



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

Hey Guys

I tried the following procedure today in Xen to try to get my VM's to automatically start on boot-up

Setting the XenServer to allow Auto-Start



Gather the UUID’s of the pools you wish to auto-start.

To get the list of the pool’s on your XenServer type “xe pool-list”

Copy the UUID of the pool. If you have just one server, it will still have a pool UUID



Then type the following command to set the pool or server to allow auto-start:

xe pool-param-set uuid=UUID other-config:auto_poweron=true

Note: *Replacing UUID with the UUID of the XenServer or pool.*



Setting the Virtual Machines to Auto-Start



Gather the UUID’s of the Virtual Machine you want to auto-start by typing:

xe vm-list

Note: This generates a list of Virtual Machines in your pool or server and their associated UUID’s.

Copy the UUID of the Virtual Machines you want to auto-start, and type the following command for each Virtual Machine to auto-start:

xe vm-param-set uuid=UUID other-config:auto_poweron=true

Note: *Replace UUID with the UUID of the Virtual Machine to auto-start.*



When I did this, and restarted it, The network adapter for some reason screwed up not showing eth0 anymore

After doing an emergency network reset in Xen. it gave me back my static ip address but when i go to start CentOS manually. It gives me this error


Start On This Host operation on CentOS63

Failed: An unknown error occured while attempting to configure an interface.


What can I do to undo what I did?


----------

